
Toshiba pays $35 million for assets of bankrupted OCZ - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/12/toshiba-pays-35-million-for-assets-of-bankrupted-ocz/
======
dmourati
Pretty glad I held out for Intel's back when my boss was pushing these in the
early days of enterprise SSD.

